# Refurb Wega set up



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I have gone from a Delonghi machine & blade grinder to this in a year and a half.

Black and chrome all the way. Will be looking into a new lid and possibly new drip tray soon to make the Wega a little more presentable. Will be plumbing in soon too.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up and good to see it restored back to fully working.


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice setup I had a 2 group Wega that I restored it was a nice machine. Bit big for home use though. Must get some pics on of my beast.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great to see you got it working after all that hard work


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

well done. rotary or vibe ?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

glevum said:


> well done. rotary or vibe ?


Rotary pump. Not a super quiet machine but certainly less vibration than the classic I had.


----------

